# MySQL-Dump Import mit phpmyadmin - welche php.ini?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte an meiner Webseite einiges ändern. Das soll auf dem localhost geschehen. Den Dump habe ich gezogen und will ihn mit phpmyadmin 2.11.9.5 auf dem localhost impoertieren.

Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Importdatei zu groß ist und den Verweis auf FAQ 1.16. Entsprechend der FAQ möchte ich jetzt die dort aufgeführten Variablen in der php.ini anpassen.

Ich habe auf eminem System 2 php.ini:

```
/etc/php/cli-php5/php.ini

/etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini
```

1. Warum sind da zwei?

2. Welche benützt phpadmin?

3. Kann ich eine entfernen?

Vielen Dank für jede Erklärung...

uhai

----------

## hurra

Ich denke /etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini

Die andere gilt für php, welches über die Kommandozeile aufgerufen wird.

----------

## uhai

ok, danke hurra, das ist eine Erklärung. Dann brauche ich tatsächlich beide php.ini.

Im Zweifelsfall könnte ich ja auch einfach beide ändern, ohne etwas kaputt zu machen, oder?

uhai

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Im Zweifelsfall könnte ich ja auch einfach beide ändern, ohne etwas kaputt zu machen, oder? 

 

Du kannst auch vorher die orig. Datei(en) sichern  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

/etc/php/cli-php5/php.ini 

Ist für das Command Line Interface, sprich bash, sh, ash...

Diese kommt durch das cli USE FLag.

/etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini

Ist für das Apache Modul.

----------

